# Tunnel Vision



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tunnel vision is the loss pf peripheral vision while maintaining central vision. If there is concern of there being a vision impairment of any sort, I'd seek a veterinary ophthalmologist for exam and treatment. 
I suspect that you'll get a different diagnosis.


----------



## jamesanddean (Dec 18, 2007)

Can it be treated if that's what it is?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jamesanddean said:


> Can it be treated if that's what it is?


 
It would depend on the cause. Glaucoma, cataract, pigmentary uveitis, and brain tumor are all possible causes of loss of vision, either whole or part. THis is why I think that you would find that there is something else going on. Any of those would be unusual in a 15 month old dog. It could be strictly behavioral, and that would be my guess. Seeing an ophthalmologist to eliminate any ocular disease would be helpful, and you can move forward from there.


----------



## jamesanddean (Dec 18, 2007)

I will speak to our vet today about getting his eyes checked.

We did get some more information today. He goes to daycare twice a week and they have black walls. Apparently he sometimes sits there barking at the walls which makes them think he has a restricted peripheral vision and all he can see is the black wall and nothing on the sides. Either that or he can see dead people lol.

I have tried testing if he can see things in his peripheral vision and didn't notice anything specifically wrong but I need to take him to the vet to check it out.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jamesanddean said:


> Either that or he can see dead people lol.


 
Okay, I know this is serious and I am concerned about your dog, but THAT caused me to spew water out my nose!  HAHAHA!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Okay, I know this is serious and I am concerned about your dog, but THAT caused me to spew water out my nose!  HAHAHA!


Water? Are you on the wagon? :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Water? Are you on the wagon? :doh:


 
My employer frowns upon imbibing during working hours.


----------



## Alex15 (Feb 17, 2009)

*tunnel vision*

hi! 
Tunnel vision is the loss pf peripheral vision while maintaining central vision.


----------

